
Secure alternative to zoom? - freedomtrainer
Besides Jitsi, do folks have secure video conferencing favorites that can be used on a Mac? Jitsi is only iOS, not MacOS.
======
detaro
> _Jitsi is only iOS, not MacOS._

Jitsi is primarily browser-based, which as far as I know works just fine on
macOS?

------
theandrewbailey
Jitsi has a MacOS client. Have you tried it?

[https://desktop.jitsi.org/Main/Download](https://desktop.jitsi.org/Main/Download)

Does Jitsi Meet (browser based) not work?

------
monkeydust
Jitsi is great.

